# Snow Cover for your blinds?



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I see that some guys will wear white coveralls around the spread, I personally have always stubbled up well. I was talking to some friends and we were wondering on thoughts or if someone has put their snow covers on the blinds, if guys are wearing whites, why not a snow cover?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the deal with Whites vs Snow Cover.... IMO.

With a hunter wearing whites. Typically you wear either a jacket or pants. Not always both. So you blend into the decoys. Where snow covers on the blinds will be I bigger "blob" of white. Which could stick out more.

Now just putting a snow cover on 1/2 of your blind... That could be interesting. (I knew someone would ask that)

Also with wearing whites in a spread instead of using a blind. I like it because if you pop up earlier you can lay back down with out flaring birds. When you open those blind doors.....the birds are gone. That is what I have experienced.


----------



## swampmaster (Apr 13, 2014)

Been thinking of putting white inside the blind doors so when you open them it's white . Anyone try this yet?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

flipping the doors open will flare birds no matter the color. If you use blinds, camo them well. If you wear whites, sit still.


----------

